# Plaiting....is it essential?



## wellwisher (18 November 2011)

I know in an ideal world I would plait my 10yr old daughters Welsh pony in the morning, did for the opening meet but he got himself in a total state having been good as gold cubbing. He is also only young so want them to keep having fun.

I am also struggling with builders in the morning.

So how acceptable would it be for them to hunt unplaited but both happy and with an undressed chauffeur? He is fully clipped and always turned out well, just considering the options....

Thanks for any advice


----------



## wellwisher (18 November 2011)

Sure that will get more response but should obviously read UNDRESSED CHAUFFEUR!!!


----------



## wellwisher (18 November 2011)

Unstressed


----------



## spider (18 November 2011)

Don't know anything about hunting but natives don't usually have to be plaited.


----------



## jrp204 (19 November 2011)

Personally, so close to the start of the season, yes. Can you not plait his mane down in the evening and roll them up in the morning? Put a neck cover on to help stop them getting rubbed.


----------



## Herne (19 November 2011)

Plaiting is traditional but not essential, as long as your turnout is smart

(Showing conventions about natives not being plaited have no relevance on the hunting field, which recognises no difference between breeds.)

However, if you are indeed undressed at the meet then no one will even notice whether the pony is plaited or not. Cunning plan...


----------



## spider (19 November 2011)

(Showing conventions about natives not being plaited have no relevance on the hunting field, which recognises no difference between breeds.)

Thank you Herne. I didn't realise that.


----------



## L&M (20 November 2011)

That's interesting - I always believed it was acceptable for natives to be presented in a natural state?

With our hunt some plait, some don't, but as long as the riders are clean and tidy, respectful and helpful on the field, any one is welcome.


----------



## cptrayes (20 November 2011)

Depends on your hunt I think. The two drag packs that I go with would not bat an eyelid at an unplaited well turned out pony and small child rider.

Undressed chauffeur - are we talking Full Monty here  ?


----------



## JenHunt (20 November 2011)

I also didn't realise that Herne... I've seen plenty out with us in the past on natives turned out as natives are for showing! One or two put up tails though to protect them


----------



## Hunters (21 November 2011)

Technically, all horses and ponies should be plaited for hunting, although 100 years or so ago, this was not the norm.

These days, horses should be plaited for a 'lawn' meet.  The reason for this is simply manners.  The host of he lawn meet will usually have gone to some trouble to host the meet, the food (sometimes hot) and the drink, nevermind the mess that horses cause on a driveway & not forgetting the hounds that usually lighten their load before hunting...

To arrive plaited and smart is showing respect to your host and masters who will also have gone to considerable trouble clearing country in order to ensure you and your horse have a good day.

There is always the exception:  There are meets that are more informal and the odd hunt that hunts in ratcatcher and unplaited namely the Bicester, but for most, especially at a 'lawn' meet a certain amount of protocol should be adhered to as much as possible.


----------



## Bernster (21 November 2011)

It certainly is protocol and to be preferred, although the hunt I go out with (who shall remain nameless perhaps to avoid starting off unexpected new thread!) say plaitning is optional if the horse isn't fully clipped out.

I was the only non plaited person the other day (horse not fully clipped) but will probably plait going forward so as not to be the odd one out !


----------



## Herne (21 November 2011)

JenHunt said:



			I also didn't realise that Herne... I've seen plenty out with us in the past on natives turned out as natives are for showing! One or two put up tails though to protect them
		
Click to expand...

As I say, as long as people have gone to visible effort to be smart and tidy, that is the main point.

What Hunters says, though, is entirely correct. However, if one doesn't comply, whilst lots of people might sniff at one, I think, few if any would really seriously complain - as long as one has made the effort to be clean and smart and tidy.

I think a lot of us when we hear someone say: "Oh, its a native and you don't plait natives" tend to think: "what a convenient excuse to cover the fact that you can't be bothered."

After all, showing is a discipline. You don't show in the gear that you use to do cross country, you don't do dressage in the gear that you use to show.

Hunting is a different discipline and its own are the standards that one should apply when pursuing it.


----------



## forestfantasy (21 November 2011)

Hunters said:



			These days, horses should be plaited for a 'lawn' meet.  The reason for this is simply manners.  The host of he lawn meet will usually have gone to some trouble to host the meet, the food (sometimes hot) and the drink, nevermind the mess that horses cause on a driveway & not forgetting the hounds that usually lighten their load before hunting...

.
		
Click to expand...

This is how our hunt operates too


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (21 November 2011)

well turned out natives can go unplaited around here (warks/worcs) generally plaited is the norm unless a farmer. early meets close to opening meets, and lawn meets plaiting is expected.


----------



## LizzieJ (21 November 2011)

We certainly have some unplaited natives - they show and at least two are stallions but they are very well turned out


----------



## wellwisher (21 November 2011)

Well, did manage the treble of plaiting, being dressed (!!!) and actually catching up with elusive builder. So top day all round with eventually getting daughter home at 4 and more hooked than ever. 

It is only a low key pack, but was very pleased I did plait and am getting quicker by the week!

Thank you for all you help and advice


----------



## Dubsie (21 November 2011)

Our NF has a mane as thick as a hedge, and gold balls do not suit him (chunky neck anyway) nor do they stay in, so I do a running plait, it's quite quick to do compared to ordinary plaiting.  Never stays in despite leaving thousands of elastic band in though!


----------



## Hunters (22 November 2011)

wellwisher said:



			Well, did manage the treble of plaiting, being dressed (!!!) and actually catching up with elusive builder. So top day all round with eventually getting daughter home at 4 and more hooked than ever. 

It is only a low key pack, but was very pleased I did plait and am getting quicker by the week!

Thank you for all you help and advice 

Click to expand...

Well done  A friend of mine who also used to be a master of a very large pack and had a grey horse, would always plait the night/afternoon before and then put various hoods on the horse.  This helped keeping shavings out of the plaits and the horse warm and clean.  Hope this helps


----------

